

OpenNSM – A NSM/DFIR group without borders - jonschipp
http://open-nsm.net

======
jonschipp
OpenNSM is a network security monitoring user group open to the public via
video conferencing and project collaboration across Github, Slack, and IRC. We
will resume regular meetings in September. If want to get involved send us a
message.

Current projects:

a.) Developing a free and comprehensive online NSM video course. Draft videos
are available here for feedback
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhzl7jzJnJGw3NS-
bwF63...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhzl7jzJnJGw3NS-
bwF63KnSNmO1dUemh)

Course outline:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uppzl0NZdYSvUcJp0WQIFPD9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uppzl0NZdYSvUcJp0WQIFPD9VhZ-3zT8moZFLJLj9wY/edit#)

b.) Creating version tagged Docker releases of nearly every FOSS NSM tool and
its major, and some minor versions for research and quick comparison.
[https://hub.docker.com/u/opennsm/](https://hub.docker.com/u/opennsm/)

c.) Building an NSM laboratory with access by regular members

Also, we're looking for sponsors and donated equipment
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/10NSL1wWMb-
bNp7h6UEYNfzyM...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/10NSL1wWMb-
bNp7h6UEYNfzyMvJ0kbxxPTSQj9vAsPyM/edit)

